# Boro 1 - 0 Roma



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well done Boro


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

boro are through on away goals!







JFH does it again!

Do you think thye could win the thing John?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> boro are through on away goals!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know Paul ... on their day they can beat just about anybody ... I still find it hard to believe that we got past the favourites


----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

Dunno about you John, I nearly chewed my finger nails down to the knuckle in the second half.

Next thing is, can we beat Charlton in the cup. I'm really bothered about this one as my boss is a manic Charlton fan


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

They've drawn Basel in the next round, what a trip that would be John, all those swiss watch shops and then watch the boro win!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> They've drawn Basel in the next round, what a trip that would be John, all those swiss watch shops and then watch the boro win!


The 1/4 final is on the 30th March in Basle the same time as the Basle watch and jewllery show :tongue1:

I won't be able to go though ... too busy









If they get past Basle ... and they could do ... they have one of the Bucharest teams in the semis .... tehy could go all the way to the final









Now that would be soemthing ....









Jon .... the last 15 - 20 minutes was torture ...... and the 4 minutes overtime


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Oh dear, 2-0 loss, they will have to play brilliantly in the 2nd leg to get to the semi finals.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Oh dear, 2-0 loss, they will have to play brilliantly in the 2nd leg to get to the semi finals.


Basle were very good and the Boro missed a few chances they would normally have put away









Its going to be tough next week IMO


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Yes, Basel played at their peak, backed by an enthusiastic home crowd. 'Boro missed Southgate, obviously. A tough task at home, but not an impossible one...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I blame Baselworld 2006 .... the Boro couldn't get a hotel and had to stay in Zurich


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

1-1 at HT

you need a bit more than a miracle now Boro'


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> 1-1 at HT
> 
> you need a bit more than a miracle now Boro'


Oh ye of little faith


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

JoT said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > 1-1 at HT
> ...


I never doubted they'd not do it
















What a 2nd half, I nearly didn't bother watching after they went behind and if Viduka hadn't have got them level at HT I probably would have switched off.

Probably the most exciting 45 minutes of european football I've seen, McClaren is bound to get the England Job now! After all he can perform miracles!

Well done Boro!


----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

What a game. The European adventure continues.







But Oi, you farts at the FA, hands off our manager


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to 'Boro and its supporters who both performed magnificently last night. Belief won through with the help of a lot of hard work and talent.

It's good to have two English clubs in the European competitions!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Normal Premiership service has been resumed









Boro 1 - 2 Newcastle


----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

But now the smiles are back









Boro 4 Charlton 2. Extra sweetness because my boss is a fanatical Charlton fan. Oh joy.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JonF said:


> But now the smiles are back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Viduka's goal was brilliant


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Boro looked quite strong last night John







.

Took some time for the defence to wake up though  .


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Boro looked quite strong last night John
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right there Ian ... the defence were dreadful for most of the game ..... with the exception of Schwarzer


----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

Loads of mistakes from both sides. Boro's attacking play was pretty impressive though. One good point about the midfield and defence was Bent wasn't allowed to shine.

All my mates at work who are neutrals thought it was a great game.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

0 - 1 - not that bad a result against Steaua Bucharest away from home .... bad news today though, the Boro were well on top until somebody felled Mark Schwarzer with an elbow and fractured his cheekbone ..... they couldn't get their heads together after this







very disappointing to lose 1 - 0 to the Hammers especially as getting to the final would have guaranteed UEFA cup football next season.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Can't let today pass without noting my team has progressed to the Champions' League finals, even if by the skin of our teeth (or my fingernails) last night. Not impressed with the referee letting several rugby tackles on Henry and rediculous physical handling of our players in the Villareal areas go without notice while giving a penalty for a marginal push in the back at our end, so Lehman's save seemed fair.

Booked my hotel, travel and waiting for ticket allocation now to confirm I'll be at a Champions' League final in Paris on 17th May







.

Hope Boro' manage to get through on Thursday!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

pg tips said:


> 1-1 at HT
> 
> you need a bit more than a miracle now Boro'


Talk about history repeatin itself

They ain't making it easy are they 1-2 (1-3 on agg) at HT

I can't see them winning this one!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

3-2

they need 1 more

COME ON BORO


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I JUST DON'T BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!!

BORO WIN 4-2 4-3 on agg

4 goals in an hour to win for the second time in a fortnight!!!!!

Bloody amazing!

Well done BORO what a game!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have just got backi from Belgium and saw the last 20 minutes fantatstic










It' not good for the old blood pressure though


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, what a night.....again!...


----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

'Kin unbelievable. Absolutely fantastic.







In 40 years a Boro fan I've never seen a season like this one.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Congrats to Boro, team, coach and fans! What a night to remember (again)







. The team spirit is just great to amanage that comeback yet again.

Two teams from the UK in European finals in 2006. Let's hope at least one of us comes home with a trophy







.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Oh dear







.

They're being made to look like a right set of grunters







.

Rochembak is worth a 9 for effort but I fear he may try too hard







.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well the great adventure is over









We were beaten by a much better side; although I think that 4-0 was bit harsh. The first 15 minutes of the second half the Boro looked a lot better, the Seville keeper made a great (or lucky) save from Viduka and then the referee didn't give one of the clearest penalty claims I think I have ever seen









Typical that Seville went straight down the other end .... 2-0 .... game over









The positives from the UEFA? Well 13 of the 27 players used in the UEFA Cup competition are English and the Boro "kids" have shown themselves to be full of promise in the last few weeks. In last weekend's game against Fulham Lee Cattermole was captain and the most experienced player in the team at the age of 18!!

It was the 'Boro's 63rd game this season a remarkable number for a club of our size. All thee cup runs UEFA, FA and League Cups have definitely affected the final position in the Premiership .... but what the hell its been a great year .... and we beat Arsenal, Chelsea, Roma and Stuttgart !!!!!

I am looking forward to next season


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I think Boro have done their fans proud, a tremendous cup run that has raised their profile no end.







It's not as if I have any chance of seeing my team in a major european final.









Tonight I thought Seville were superb, for me it was a completely one sided contest, sure Boro had a 10 min mad spell but there was no constructive football from them, Seville saw to that. I thought 4-0 was fair, Boro capitulated after the 2nd goal and it could have been worse.







I didn't think it was a penalty either







a blatant double movement by Viduka was IMO, a little embarassing.

I think Boro and McClaren might come in for some stick in the press tomorrow, I hope not, they met a bloody good team tonight.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I didn't think it was a penalty either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What







it was the clearest penaly I have EVER seen


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

JoT said:


> Well the great adventure is over
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good thoughts, JoT on a difficult evening. Commiserations to 'Boro fans 







. I hope we're not in the same situation next Wednesday!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I see from watching sky sports news this am the press are having a go at McClaren









Of course they would never have been satisfied unless Boro had won.

I think, as John so eloquently put it, it's been one hell of a season for Boro.

Is there any truth in the rumour that Venables will be the next Teesiders manager?

Of course the real reason Boro didn't win is because i never came on here half way through the 2nd half saying they needed a minor miracle! I shoulder all the blame, I'm so sorry Boro fans!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JoT said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't think it was a penalty either
> ...


Exactly, I call them "Ghost" penalties, they are only clear to that teams supporters.









Viduka did well, it cannot be easy to throw such a corpulent frame around.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Just opened a bottle of Veuve Clicquot I was saving for when the Boro won the UEFA Cup

A quick sniff ..... smells like a wet dog ....... it is corked









Just as well we didn't win


----------

